# Best Study Guide for NREMT in FL?



## Charles (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey all. I'll just let you guys know Im pretty upset upon finding out that I have to retake the NREMT in order to certify in FL after I move their from CA. Anyway, I was wondering if someone would be able to suggest a good study guide for the NREMT. I think I might've been on edge when i took the national registry some weeks or months ago. 
I really hope I pass when i take the test again this december. Pretty upset I have to take it again though.. ;(
So redundant and silly.


----------



## kdownard (Oct 5, 2015)

Good Evening , Have  you  found out the best study guide for  the NREMT for FL ?


----------



## Bstnsportsfan (Oct 14, 2015)

I live in Florida, although the test is nationally based so I guess it doesn't matter where you live...but I used the study guide from Lc-ready.com  and read through my EMT book. 

I'm surprised you have to retake the exam, why didn't your NREMT license qualify you for a Florida license?


----------



## EBMEMT (Oct 16, 2015)

OP has  to take the NREMT Assessment exam, rather than the NREMT certification exam which OP has already passed and been NREMT certified.  As far as I can tell, this is probably the same as the NREMT cognitive exam.    However, it appears one of our users has suggested on another forum, that there are FL state specific questions on the exam.
http://www.emtcity.com/topic/11946-florida-ems-reciprocity-question/?do=findComment&comment=166279

NREMT website has little to say about the assessment exam:


> *Candidates should ONLY apply for an Assessment Examination when advised by their State EMS office.* To be eligible for National EMS Certification, applicants must meet all NREMT requirements. The NREMT provides an assessment examination for use by State EMS offices seeking cognitive evaluation of a potential licensee.



In FL, apparently, your NREMT certification only counts against the initial class requirements.   Unless you were educated and NREMT tested in FL, you must still take an exam which is adminstered by NREMT, and it must be taken AFTER you file an application with florida for certification and receive approval to test.    Even if you passed the NREMT the day before.  Most other states I have looked at require you to complete each of the certification requirements within a certain time period before you apply.
http://www.floridahealth.gov/licensing-and-regulation/emt-paramedics/licensing/index.html

It appears that you might be able to apply, wait for approval to test, then take the NREMT assessment exam in CA before moving so you can hit the ground running.

I would check if there are state specific questions on the exam and if so find out how you are supposed to know if you are answering a specific question to NREMT imaginary protocols or state protocols.  Or if the competencies on the exam (airway, pediatrics, etc.) are structured differently.


----------

